# Can't log on to Playstation 3 Network



## Chris CPT

Hi guys.
I can't seem to log on to my PS3 network to play online gaming.
It's been like it for the past 4 days now. 
Sony say that it is because of 'maintenance'. IMO, 'maintenance' my ass!! 'Unplanned maintenance' would be the phrase.

Anyone else having this problem?

I've read on the PS network forum that the hackers 'Anonymous' are jamming it in protest of privacy rights etc - but this is totally wreaking gaming for everyone else. 
I respect what they are doing, but why could they not just take down the PS Store etc, instead of taking down the Network, rending online gaming useless for us all. 
I think that they want gamers to also turn on Sony for not sorting it out, making the situation worse. Whether this will backfire or not is yet to be seen - I think the majority of gamers are angry at the hackers for this from what I read generally.

What especially pees me off is that Sony have not even apologised, or made an official announcement about any of this. I guess that they hope people will just not make too much of a fuss, as getting to anyone higher up the food chain at massive corporations is too difficult - and there will just be radio silence from them on this matter. 

The error codes when I try to log in are:
80710092

You could get around this at first by pressing the circle (back) button as you logged in, but now this doesn't work either. Here's the new one I'm getting. 
80710A06

Link to the topic on the PS3 Network Outage


----------



## bob stone

I was trying last night and having no luck doing my head in


----------



## who45

me neither - but i did read its down for a couple of days due to some hack threat according to psn europe website yesterday. but rare i use online gaming so i remain unaffected


----------



## silverback

its free,stop moaning :lol:


----------



## allan1888

I went on today to play some games in the end I gave up and went back to the gears of war 3 beta


----------



## bob stone

silverback said:


> its free,stop moaning :lol:


that's no ecusse IMO but it really annoying when you want to go on-line and kill some people 
:devil::devil:


----------



## DPN

PSN is completely down at the moment

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/04/21/latest-update-on-psn-outage/


----------



## Modmedia

Went to kick some ass on FIFA and I'm getting the same message.


----------



## silverback

looks like its down in the US as well,according to online forums.global network maintenance would lead me to believe the hackers are at it again.


----------



## Ninja59

down all over the show completely screwed sony will not say if it our trusty bunch anonmyous


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Looks like it will be down for some time now.
Glad I have an xbox lol (sorry, couldn't resist )


----------



## kempe

Should of got an xbox :lol:


----------



## Chris CPT

silverback said:


> its free,stop moaning :lol:


No, it's not free. I paid £250 for a PS3, which includes (or is meant to include) online gaming. 
It's the same as buying a car and the built-in sat nav not working properly - you pay for that service in the price of the car,
so you expect it to work.


----------



## silverback

but it never said you will never be without psn did it ?? i pay for live" and still have a few hours without it.its one of those things.


----------



## Osarkon

Apparently the hacker group everyone thinks behind it have said they 'for once' weren't behind it. 

How odd. 

Ah well. I have xbox live anyway :lol:


----------



## wedgie

Im glad its not just me then as i couldnt log in on thursday night. Oh well no biggy got stuck into F1 2010 on the xbox and won my 2nd world champoinship :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## silverback

call me paranoid,but i will be changing my password as soon as its back up.thank christ i dont have any credit card details on it.


----------



## vickky453

Dont worry about it. Sony are deeply christian and tomorrow the PSN will rise again


----------



## rtjc

The online gaming costs are recovered via the price of the games themselves, that's how Sony are able to offer the service for free. The fact xbox live is charged is mearly Microsoft taking some more money from you. Each to their own, but i'll suffer some down time and enjoy my games without paying more for mutliplayer


----------



## Matt.

Well its helped me on Black Ops. 

I was stuck and gave in. After this not working i decided to have another go, and im now going throught the missions again


----------



## L4CKL

bob stone said:


> but it really annoying when you want to go on-line and kill some people
> :devil::devil:


i find coming home after work and shooty pesky kids on rainbow vegas 2 is a great way of destressing......


----------



## silverback

http://uk.kotaku.com/5795349/sony-doesnt-know-yet-if-your-credit-card-number-was-stolen

"Sony has not yet determined if the personal information or credit card numbers of users on the still-offline Playstation Network have been stolen, according to a Sony spokesman.

Sony Computer Entertainment is conducting "thorough investigation" into the outage, Satoshi Fukuoka, a spokesman for Sony Computer Entertainment in Tokyo, told PC World.

Sony Computer Entertainment of America spokesman Patrick Seybold reiterated Fukuoka's statement, confirming that Sony is still looking into whether credit card or other personal information were taken during the "external intrusion."

Both declined to provide more information about the intrusion that led the company to take the global Playstation Network down last week. The network remains down as of Monday morning."


----------



## silverback

:lol::lol:


----------



## rtjc

Well, i have just had my card & details comprimised and the Playstation Network is high on the list of suspects just now. I've been on the phone to my bank numerous times today and i've had to change many a setting and get a new card ordrered. All in time for me not having it before i go on holiday. Great. 

I'm not convinced that the PSN hack hasn't anything to do with this.


----------



## Morph

I don't think this is Anon, I've been keeping an eye on the tubes, just because it's interesting really. This is more than just a DDoS I think.


----------



## HornetSting

silverback said:


> :lol::lol:


Speaks volumes really doesnt it. Id prefer to pay (and do) for Live and it work, and be a better service than get something for free and not work well and by the looks of it have your CC details taken as a bonus.


----------



## Dixondmn

3 pages of comments on a thread started last Friday and not one person has said "GO OUT SIDE! ITS LOVELY OUT THERE!"


----------



## rtjc

Morph said:


> I don't think this is Anon, I've been keeping an eye on the tubes, just because it's interesting really. This is more than just a DDoS I think.


May not be Anonymous, but i do think it's been an attack of more than they will admit to just now. be ineteresting to see how it pans out. My cards cancelled now anyway, but i still need a fix of noob shooting.


----------



## Morph

There has to have been a serious breach of security - what else in such an environment would take so long to repair, I'm voting it's not tangled cable!


----------



## silverback

dixon75 said:


> 3 pages of comments on a thread started last Friday and not one person has said "GO OUT SIDE! ITS LOVELY OUT THERE!"


but outside is real life,online im a awesome soldier commanding respect and death :lol: i know one thing,they better offer compensation like a free game or something.


----------



## adlem

I haven't ever bought anything from the store or put any card details in on PSN so in theory i'd be fine? (Only used it to get the extra paint items etc on GT5, haven't played anything online)


----------



## Spoony

Hmm I used my card go buy final fantasy 7 from the store. Wonder if I'll get my Bank pilfered which to be honest would be far from ideal.


----------



## JC1

silverback said:


> i know one thing,they better offer compensation like a free game or something.


Give me your card details and i will send you a free game:wave::lol::lol::wall:


----------



## Aero

Latest PSN/Qriocity service update regarding a compromise of personal information

http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/04/26/psnqriocity-service-update/


----------



## james_death

Yeah I know it says maintenance but the whole world knows it's hackers.
I don't have any card details on there and never will.
But I got the darn ps3 to watch love film on it and for that it needs the darn network.


----------



## JenJen

Seen a few facebook posts about this, bet the WAGs are loving this... no COD!


----------



## BAXRY

Hmm I have my bank details on there, I am skint thought so I should be okay lol 

In theory though if you are nabbed due to that it should be on Sony's shoulders so they should foot anything that goes missing

Think it might be time to move back to Xbox


----------



## BAXRY

Personally I think its that kid that got taken to court by Sony for hacking it last time, I think he is exacting his revenge :thumb:


----------



## Aero

Aero said:


> Latest PSN/Qriocity service update regarding a compromise of personal information
> 
> http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/04/26/psnqriocity-service-update/


A new FAQ about the above update
http://faq.en.playstation.com/cgi-bin/scee_gb.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?locale=en_GB&p_faqid=5593


----------



## BAXRY

Aero said:


> A new FAQ about the above update
> http://faq.en.playstation.com/cgi-bin/scee_gb.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?locale=en_GB&p_faqid=5593


Just read through the FAQ I think its disgusting that they won't comment on some questions because of security risks when everyone who has used there bank details on PSN is at a security risk!


----------



## Alex L

It's something to do with Anonymous (sp) and Sony taking 2 Hackers to court for hacking their PS3s so they can use extra stuff on them.


----------



## Morph

I was going to buy a PS3 just to stream LOVEFiLM - kinda glad I didn't now - although watching the online content (which damn is so much better this last month or so!) at a PC sucks.


----------



## rtjc

It's highly unfortunate, but i will stay a PSN user... although i will be using pre-paid PSN cards now to get any DLC buys. I'm pretty damn sure this is the source of my details being stolen, and used! My banks fraud department think so too and i reckon lots of cases will be opening up about it, although... i suspect these will be hushed just a little to keep Sony in the game. (so to speak)


----------



## Ninja59

another reason why everyone should keep different passwords for everything...and the other thing that has annoyed me slightly is some are saying defnitely they have others are just saying maybe :lol: sony have not even confirmed what has been taken yet!


----------



## rtjc

Card details have, i say so


----------



## jamest

Alex L said:


> It's something to do with Anonymous (sp) and Sony taking 2 Hackers to court for hacking their PS3s so they can use extra stuff on them.


Has absolute nothing to do with anonymous.

A group of people released a custom firmware which allowed people with blocked accounts to carry on playing games using the PSN developer network.

The developer network is for developers only and doesn't have tight controls on anything.

Some people found that not only can they play COD with their blocked accounts but they can also download anything they want using false credit card information.

At some point someone/some people has found personal information (assuming Sony is telling the truth now) and possibly taken the information.


----------



## Ninja59

jamest said:


> Has absolute nothing to do with anonymous.
> 
> A group of people released a custom firmware which allowed people with blocked accounts to carry on playing games using the PSN developer network.
> 
> The developer network is for developers only and doesn't have tight controls on anything.
> 
> Some people found that not only can they play COD with their blocked accounts but they can also download anything they want using false credit card information.
> 
> At some point someone/some people has found personal information (assuming Sony is telling the truth now) and possibly taken the information.


i do believe some of it in relation to sony's previous actions somehow but anonmyous as james has said usually wear it with a badge of honour


----------



## Ninja59

rtjc said:


> Card details have, i say so


god you sound like the coalition - just deciding if it David Cameron or his hamster?


----------



## rtjc

Ninja59 said:


> god you sound like the coalition - just deciding if it David Cameron or his hamster?


I am my own person thanks, my statements have absolutely f*ck all to do with David Cameron, any coalition, or their hamsters.


----------



## Matt.

Wa hey, steady on chaps.


----------



## Alex L

jamest said:


> Has absolute nothing to do with anonymous.
> 
> A group of people released a custom firmware which allowed people with blocked accounts to carry on playing games using the PSN developer network.
> 
> The developer network is for developers only and doesn't have tight controls on anything.
> 
> Some people found that not only can they play COD with their blocked accounts but they can also download anything they want using false credit card information.
> 
> At some point someone/some people has found personal information (assuming Sony is telling the truth now) and possibly taken the information.


From what I've read the initial problem was caused by someone called Geohot, but Anon have released this, so they I'd say they have had something to do with, just Sony are staying mum about it.










I just wished they'd try and make steam less laggy on the PC lol


----------



## adlem

So the only things they've stolen is my personal details (no bank/card details as i have never put any in on there) I'll still keep an eye on things, Sony are saying to be aware of scam emails/post and keep an eye on your bank/people trying to get credit.

My personal info which the almost certainly have (Name, address, birthdate etc) is so freely available anyway I'm not too concerned...


----------



## jamest

Alex L said:


> From what I've read the initial problem was caused by someone called Geohot, but Anon have released this, so they I'd say they have had something to do with, just Sony are staying mum about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wished they'd try and make steam less laggy on the PC lol


#opsony is old.

Geohot was purely modifying the PS3 so that he could put Linux on it again after Sony removed the ability to do it. Geohot then found a special key which was the same for every PS3 ever made and published it online. Sony didn't like it and attacked him.

Sony then took him to court over it and Geohot took donations from people to mount a legal team against Sony.

The Geohot case was stopped with an agreement between Sony and Geohot that he will not hack any Sony products again. Geohot then gave $10,000 to the EFF.

As for Steam, doesn't lag for me (used to but has vastly improved over the last couple years) and the downloads actually go fast rather than crawling along.


----------



## silverback

The only way Sony could make up for this is to send everyone a free Xbox 360 slim with a 5 year paid XBL Gold membership. Anything less is unacceptable :lol:


----------



## ant_s

Sorry but haven't read the whole thread, but has EVERYONES details been hacked/taken? My details are on there so how will I know if they've been taken?

I only heard it on the news a little back so it's all new to me.


----------



## jamest

ant_s said:


> Sorry but haven't read the whole thread, but has EVERYONES details been hacked/taken? My details are on there so how will I know if they've been taken?
> 
> I only heard it on the news a little back so it's all new to me.


I don't think there is any evidence whatsoever that anyones personal details HAVE been taken only that they were available to be taken.

Sony are claiming they aren't sure whether credit/debit card details could have been taken, which likely means they were but Sony are trying to keep this as small as possible.

If you are on the PSN network, make sure you are vigilant about anyone trying to get information out of you especially if their only proof of knowing you is the information that is available through PSN (name, address, dob etc).

If you used a debit card, keep an eye on your bank account for dodgy transactions (may be worth calling your bank to see what they can do to prevent this rather than waiting till it happens.)

If you used a credit card, you should be protected for any payments that are made and should make your card company aware ASAP so they can resolve it and again do something preventative.

But in all likeliness with a network of 6 million people worldwide (thats what they said on BBC this morning) the likelyhood that you would be picked up is very small and the original "hackers" who are supposed to have found this flaw in the network were not doing it to be malicious, only so they could carry on playing their games on banned accounts.


----------



## JC1

rtjc said:


> I am my own person thanks, my statements have absolutely f*ck all to do with David Cameron, any coalition, or their hamsters.


Calm down dear:lol::lol::lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## chr15rey

*Service Update - Important information for registered users of PlayStation Network an*

email from Sony today

Valued PlayStation Network/Qriocity Customer:

We have discovered that between April 17 and April 19, 2011, certain PlayStation Network and Qriocity service user account information was compromised in connection with an illegal and unauthorized intrusion into our network. In response to this intrusion, we have:

1) Temporarily turned off PlayStation Network and Qriocity services;

2) Engaged an outside, recognized security firm to conduct a full and complete investigation into what happened; and

3) Quickly taken steps to enhance security and strengthen our network infrastructure by re-building our system to provide you with greater protection of your personal information.

We greatly appreciate your patience, understanding and goodwill as we do whatever it takes to resolve these issues as quickly and efficiently as practicable.

Although we are still investigating the details of this incident, we believe that an unauthorized person has obtained the following information that you provided: name, address (city, state/province, zip or postal code), country, email address, birthdate, PlayStation Network/Qriocity password and login, and handle/PSN online ID. It is also possible that your profile data, including purchase history and billing address (city, state, zip), and your PlayStation Network/Qriocity password security answers may have been obtained. If you have authorized a sub-account for your dependent, the same data with respect to your dependent may have been obtained. While there is no evidence that credit card data was taken at this time, we cannot rule out the possibility. If you have provided your credit card data through PlayStation Network or Qriocity, to be on the safe side we are advising you that your credit card number (excluding security code) and expiration date may have been obtained.

For your security, we encourage you to be especially aware of email, telephone, and postal mail scams that ask for personal or sensitive information. Sony will not contact you in any way, including by email, asking for your credit card number, social security, tax identification or similar number or other personally identifiable information. If you are asked for this information, you can be confident Sony is not the entity asking. When the PlayStation Network and Qriocity services are fully restored, we strongly recommend that you log on and change your password. Additionally, if you use your PlayStation Network or Qriocity user name or password for other unrelated services or accounts, we strongly recommend that you change them, as well.

To protect against possible identity theft or other financial loss, we encourage you to remain vigilant to review your account statements and to monitor your credit or similar types of reports.

We thank you for your patience as we complete our investigation of this incident, and we regret any inconvenience. Our teams are working around the clock on this, and services will be restored as soon as possible.. Sony takes information protection very seriously and will continue to work to ensure that additional measures are taken to protect personally identifiable information. Providing quality and secure entertainment services to our customers is our utmost priority. Please contact us at www.eu.playstation.com/psnoutage should you have any additional questions.

Sincerely,
Sony Network Entertainment and Sony Computer Entertainment Teams

Sony Network Entertainment Europe Limited (formerly known as PlayStation Network Europe Limited) is a subsidiary of Sony Computer Entertainment Europe Limited the data controller for PlayStation Network/Qriocity personal data


----------



## jamest

chr15rey said:


> We have discovered that between April 17 and April 19, 2011, certain PlayStation Network and Qriocity service user account information was compromised in connection with an illegal and unauthorized intrusion into our network.


Network "intrusion" apparently first happened on the 2nd April which was a couple of days after the new custom firmware was released.

You also have to question why a company as big as Sony left passwords in plain text and personal details weren't encrypted.

There is apparently already a lawsuit against Sony for this in the US (surprise surprise) - http://news.cnet.com/8301-31021_3-20057921-260.html


----------



## silverback

i was just going to post that there had been a lawsuit already lol.god bless america :lol:


----------



## JJ_

so what steps should we take ?


----------



## silverback

JJ_ said:


> so what steps should we take ?


bin it and get an xbox :lol: call the bank and cancel credit card,when psn is back up change your password and expect spam emails etc.


----------



## Alex L

jamest said:


> #opsony is old.
> 
> Geohot was purely modifying the PS3 so that he could put Linux on it again after Sony removed the ability to do it. Geohot then found a special key which was the same for every PS3 ever made and published it online. Sony didn't like it and attacked him.
> 
> Sony then took him to court over it and Geohot took donations from people to mount a legal team against Sony.
> 
> The Geohot case was stopped with an agreement between Sony and Geohot that he will not hack any Sony products again. Geohot then gave $10,000 to the EFF.
> 
> As for Steam, doesn't lag for me (used to but has vastly improved over the last couple years) and the downloads actually go fast rather than crawling along.


Ahh ok, news really does travel fast down here :lol::lol:

According to the news Charles and Di are getting married this week lol.

Your lucky with Steam then, my sucks big time.

So how will Sony make up for this? As surely they can't just say sorry we let people have all your details, oops.


----------



## rtjc

JC1 said:


> Calm down dear:lol::lol::lol::lol::thumb:


I was perfectly calm while writing that :thumb:


----------



## jamest

Alex L said:


> Ahh ok, news really does travel fast down here :lol::lol:
> 
> According to the news Charles and Di are getting married this week lol.


Yeah, I heard something about that too. 



Alex L said:


> Your lucky with Steam then, my sucks big time.


I guess NZ doesn't have many content servers so you get a slower experience.



Alex L said:


> So how will Sony make up for this? As surely they can't just say sorry we let people have all your details, oops.


They probably won't. They will publicly apologise and hope it blows over in the near future.


----------



## jamest

Update from Sony:



> All of the data was protected, and access was restricted both physically and through the perimeter and security of the network. The entire credit card table was encrypted and we have no evidence that credit card data was taken. The personal data table, which is a separate data set, was not encrypted, but was, of course, behind a very sophisticated security system that was breached in a malicious attack.


----------



## silverback

http://ps3.nowgamer.com/news/5672/sony-psn-back-up-online-by-4-may


----------



## Elliott19864

Just received this e-mail.

This is an email from Sony Computer Entertainment Europe. View online.

Valued PlayStation Network/Qriocity Customer:

We have discovered that between April 17 and April 19, 2011, certain PlayStation Network and Qriocity service user account information was compromised in connection with an illegal and unauthorized intrusion into our network. In response to this intrusion, we have:

1)**** Temporarily turned off PlayStation Network and Qriocity services;

2)**** Engaged an outside, recognized security firm to conduct a full and complete investigation into what happened; and

3)**** Quickly taken steps to enhance security and strengthen our network infrastructure by re-building our system to provide you with greater protection of your personal information.

We greatly appreciate your patience, understanding and goodwill as we do whatever it takes to resolve these issues as quickly and efficiently as practicable.

Although we are still investigating the details of this incident, we believe that an unauthorized person has obtained the following information that you provided: name, address (city, state/province, zip or postal code), country, email address, birthdate, PlayStation Network/Qriocity password and login, and handle/PSN online ID. It is also possible that your profile data, including purchase history and billing address (city, state, zip), and your PlayStation Network/Qriocity password security answers may have been obtained. If you have authorized a sub-account for your dependent, the same data with respect to your dependent may have been obtained. While there is no evidence that credit card data was taken at this time, we cannot rule out the possibility.* If you have provided your credit card data through PlayStation Network or Qriocity, to be on the safe side we are advising you that your credit card number (excluding security code) and expiration date may have been obtained.

For your security, we encourage you to be especially aware of email, telephone, and postal mail scams that ask for personal or sensitive information. Sony will not contact you in any way, including by email, asking for your credit card number, social security, tax identification or similar number or other personally identifiable information. If you are asked for this information, you can be confident Sony is not the entity asking.* When the PlayStation Network and Qriocity services are fully restored, we strongly recommend that you log on and change your password.* Additionally, if you use your PlayStation Network or Qriocity user name or password for other unrelated services or accounts, we strongly recommend that you change them, as well.

To protect against possible identity theft or other financial loss, we encourage you to remain vigilant to review your account statements and to monitor your credit or similar types of reports.

We thank you for your patience as we complete our investigation of this incident, and we regret any inconvenience.* Our teams are working around the clock on this, and services will be restored as soon as possible. Sony takes information protection very seriously and will continue to work to ensure that additional measures are taken to protect personally identifiable information. Providing quality and secure entertainment services to our customers is our utmost priority.* Please contact us at www.eu.playstation.com/psnoutage should you have any additional questions.

Sincerely,
Sony Network Entertainment and Sony Computer Entertainment Teams

Sony Network Entertainment Europe Limited (formerly known as PlayStation Network Europe Limited) is a subsidiary of Sony Computer Entertainment Europe Limited the data controller for PlayStation Network/Qriocity personal data*

*
Please note that this is an automated e-mail, so replies to this address cannot be responded to.

©2011 Sony Computer Entertainment Europe.

eu.playstation.com

"", "PlayStation", "PlayStation Network", "PlayStation Store", "PlayStation Home", "PS3", "PSP", "PS2" and "" are registered trademarks of Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. All titles, content, publisher names, trademarks, artwork, and associated imagery are trademarks and/or copyright material of their respective owners. All rights reserved.

Prices, content, promotions and services are subject to change or withdrawal at any time. Content may not be available in all territories.

Games sold in the United Kingdom are age rated by the independent organisations PEGI and BBFC. To find out more, visit www.pegi.info, www.bbfc.co.uk or www.askaboutgames.com. Age ratings indicate the age for which the game is suitable.

If you have PlayStation®Network account you can edit your profile and notification preferences, including unsubscribing, from within your account. Sign In here. If you don't have a PlayStation®Network account and want to unsubscribe, email us here.

PlayStation®Network, PlayStation®Store and PlayStation®Home subject to terms of use and not available in all countries and languages (eu.playstation.com/terms). Broadband internet service required. Users are responsible for broadband access fees. Charges apply for some content. Users must be 7 years or older and users under 18 require parental consent.


----------



## Elliott19864

Think it's worth changing credit card details? I have changed most of my passwords.


----------



## silverback




----------



## robj20

1. I wouldnt worry about credit cards untill something actually gets taken, you get your money back instantly anyway and 9/10 times my bank automatically blocks any fraudulant transactions.

2. Sony arent hack proof, if the pentagon could get hacked what makes people think anyone is safe.

3. Sony have said to make up for it there will be some freebies, currently some free time with PSN+ and some free games via PSN.

4. Again there is not proof that card details have been taken, its just law that you have to tell people if its a chance they have.

5. Once PSN is back up and running you will be forced to change your password and only you can as it is going to confirm using your email address.


----------



## Glennroy

X box live was hacked in 2007 any thing can be hacked if someone invents it there will be someone to get round it.


----------



## jamest

"Osama Bin Laden really shouldn't have used his real address on PSN."


----------



## Matt.

Any news on this? I thought it was meant to back up on the 4th?


----------



## JJ_

It's ghey missing my cod


----------



## Ninja59

gives me even more time to get my new TV setup! loewe independent 32....


----------



## jamest

mattastra said:


> Any news on this? I thought it was meant to back up on the 4th?


Talking to my friend who has a PSN account, all should be back by the end of the month with gaming services back by the 15th. They didn't meet the deadline of the 4th.


----------



## Guest

Its odd but since this my Hotmail account has been hacked into !!! (use the same details)


----------



## Ninja59

Paul1 said:


> Its odd but since this my Hotmail account has been hacked into !!! (use the same details)


exactly why you should not....


----------



## S-X-I

Ninja59 said:


> gives me even more time to get my new TV setup! loewe independent 32....


Nice bit of kit!

Buy it from John Lewis by any chance?


----------



## BAXRY

It's getting stupid how long this has gone on to be honest if it wasn't for the built in Blu ray I would be going back to xbox


----------



## Ninja59

S-X-I said:


> Nice bit of kit!
> 
> Buy it from John Lewis by any chance?


na got it from one my local audio/visual specialists (Peters Hifi for those in chester) closing down following to much online competition  amazing stuff though looked at plenty but wanted something completely different...

its a beast 35 kg for a 32" tv. it also have the PVR which was an extra £300 option apparently...also got the side pieces included which are about £200...:lol:

beats many others i have watched/listened to, oh and manual is a great laugh :lol:

£599 (did not pay anything for the side pieces got them thrown in free)  rather than just about £2k...


----------



## Leemack

I read something on the net this morning (Trying to find the link)

As soon as PSN goes up there is a planned hack by one of these hacking groups (Rumours of course but we'll see)


----------



## Lloyd71

Apparently they're all waiting for it to go back up to try and take it down again. Bloody idiots need to get a life. Go outside, meet some people, have sex! Oh wait, that requires you to not be a sad little retard with no life.


----------



## silverback

well the rumour mill is predicting end of the month (early to middle 20`s of the month) or an extreme case would be june.if it takes a month but its up and secure and it doesnt happen again then fair enough,but if there is going to be a constant threat and no confidence in "PSN" staying online,then i think sony are in trouble.


----------



## Spoony

I'm sure they'll work it out! Why dont they hire some super hackers if you could trust them. Throw silly money at them to Secure the network.


----------



## jamest

Spoony said:


> I'm sure they'll work it out! Why dont they hire some super hackers if you could trust them. Throw silly money at them to Secure the network.


What do you think network security people are? They are hackers like the rest but they get paid to do it.

Questions should be raised about Sony's security not moaning about some spotty teens trying to get data to sell. Using outdated software on their servers was a serious mistake that not even an amateur should do.


----------



## hoppy

CIA brought the network that's how Osama was communicating..


----------



## jonjay

Spoony said:


> I'm sure they'll work it out! Why dont they hire some super hackers if you could trust them. Throw silly money at them to Secure the network.


They do employ companies that seek out hackers etc...


----------



## silverback

lets face it,whos to say this isnt the start of something that is just going to continue ?? the more sony blame the hackers (maybe it is,maybe its not) the more the hackers (if it isnt them) are going to be pissed off and attack even more.i know one thing,i wont be putting ANY credit card details into a console again.


----------



## silverback




----------



## Ninja59

end of the month is now the target for going back online and apparently anon have been attacked themselves apparently there might be a split with in the group


----------



## Chris CPT

Anyone know if Sony will be giving compensation out? 
Totally sick of this now - I've had to get a life. :lol:


----------



## jamest

Chris CPT said:


> Anyone know if Sony will be giving compensation out?
> Totally sick of this now - I've had to get a life. :lol:


Compensation for what? PSN is free. People with PSN+ will be getting a free month I believe.


----------



## jimbojones666

@Chris CPT - Sony have announced two free games for all as part of a compensation package. No news on what the games might be, but worth checking the blog for updates.


----------



## Ninja59

we are getting a months free PSN+ iirc


----------



## silverback

jamest said:


> Compensation for what? PSN is free. People with PSN+ will be getting a free month I believe.


who cares if its free ?? so if a service is free it shouldnt be held responsible for my personnal information? which has been shoddily protected and now christ knows who has what  i dont take my time with passwords and keeping spam mail down to a minimum to let sony **** it right up by being half arsed with millions of peoples information.******** to a free month of psn+

the only way to show sony that half arsed gestures wont be good enough is to not buy the next one imho.


----------



## Chris CPT

jamest said:


> Compensation for what? PSN is free. People with PSN+ will be getting a free month I believe.


Dude, it's not free at all. 
As I said in an earlier post, you pay for Netowrk in the price of the PS3. Why do you think an Xbox is so much cheaper?
If you buy a car with built-in sat nav, you expect it to work - if it doesn't work for a couple of months, you'd at least expect a free MOT, or half the next service paid for etc.


----------



## jamest

Chris CPT said:


> Dude, it's not free at all.
> As I said in an earlier post, you pay for Netowrk in the price of the PS3. Why do you think an Xbox is so much cheaper?
> If you buy a car with built-in sat nav, you expect it to work - if it doesn't work for a couple of months, you'd at least expect a free MOT, or half the next service paid for etc.


And they are giving PSN+ free for 30 days, how is that not enough compensation?

I really dislike Sony but there is no need for people to be up in arms about getting compensation for every little thing that doesn't go their way. I am sure if you read Sony's T&C for their PSN network the users have no right to any compensation what so ever.

This isn't about the loss of data, this is about the network being down beyond what can be considered reasonable downtime. The loss of data is a new issue and Sony should be heavily fined and better auditing needs to be done for all companies that hold that much personal information.


----------



## Ninja59

jamest said:


> And they are giving PSN+ free for 30 days, how is that not enough compensation?
> 
> I really dislike Sony but there is no need for people to be up in arms about getting compensation for every little thing that doesn't go their way. I am sure if you read Sony's T&C for their PSN network the users have no right to any compensation what so ever.
> 
> This isn't about the loss of data, this is about the network being down beyond what can be considered reasonable downtime. The loss of data is a new issue and Sony should be heavily fined and better auditing needs to be done for all companies that hold that much personal information.


its part of our mentality now though its like no win no fee


----------



## Matt.

But isnt the 30days PSN+ for the people that only had it in the first place?


----------



## Ninja59

mattastra said:


> But isnt the 30days PSN+ for the people that only had it in the first place?


overview:-
Central components of the "Welcome Back" programme will include:

Each territory will be offering selected PlayStation entertainment content for free download. Specific details of this content will be announced in each region soon. 
All existing PlayStation Network customers will be provided with 30 days free membership in the PlayStation Plus premium service. Current members of PlayStation Plus will receive 30 days free service. 
Q Music Unlimited subscribers (in countries where the service is available) will receive 30 days free service.


----------



## Matt.

Looks like it could be back up.

Just tried to login and it's doing an update.


----------



## Matt.

Nope. Was just an update.


----------



## Dizzle77

http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/05/15/play-on-psn-restoration-begins-now/

_"Thank you for your patience and encouragement over the last few weeks. As covered in the post from earlier today, you can now update the firmware on your PS3 and change your password. Kazuo Hirai just announced that we have begun the phased restoration by region of some of the services, starting with online multiplayer functionality.

Please note that these services will take a bit of time to be turned on and rolled out to the whole region. The process has begun and some countries are being turned on now, so please be patient as we reach you.

In the meantime, now's a great time to get your PS3′s firmware updated and change your password, both of which are required to get online."_


----------



## jamest

Although from looking at my Facebook wall a lot of people are struggling to download the firmware.


----------



## who45

so if i cant log into my ps3 account how do i change the password - i dont see any option except the 4 figure one in internet/dvd settings in the network security tab - or am i being blind


----------



## Ninja59

should be able to change password but i cannot login to change it ace! :lol:


----------



## Matt.

Nope nor can I!


----------



## Ninja59

:lol: looks like the UK is going to be last :lol:


----------



## Matt.

Some guys on another forum can use it


----------



## Ninja59

mattastra said:


> Some guys on another forum can use it


 doh where we going wrong :lol:


----------



## Ninja59

works mate!

edit: on!


----------



## stealthwolf

Yup. PSN is back online. Just played COD. It's a bit laggy and I got kicked out of the lobby once but feels good to be back online.


----------



## Matt.

Yep, back on here. 

Just going to get a chinese then ill have a blast on zombies later.


----------



## Ninja59

already had a quick blast was good fun i forgot where i was going! :lol: oh well i do not play that much no more although the password reset part i was like what password to use :lol:


----------



## Matt.

Lol, yeah it stunned me for a minute.

You can save it though. That way you dont need to do it everytime.


----------



## Ninja59

mattastra said:


> Lol, yeah it stunned me for a minute.
> 
> You can save it though. That way you dont need to do it everytime.


have done :lol: i wont remember my new one is masssivvveee and totally unique :lol:

has anyone discovered what you can do in regards to not having your original PS3 that the account was activated on?


----------



## Matt.

What do you mean?

Has anything come up about the PSN+?


----------



## who45

well as the network is up and down AGAIN like a whores knickers - i guess it wont go past the invaled screen


----------



## Elliott19864

Ok here, just seems very slow.


----------



## BAXRY

I downloaded the update and logged on, haven't wen't online yet will later tonight :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

downloading the update right now


----------



## jamest

Details on Sony's "sorry" offer has been released - http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...me-back-packages-for-north-america-europe.ars

And news of the password reset website being exploited - http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/...-passwords-exploited-accounts-compromised.ars


----------



## JJ_

Hmm choice of games looks rubbish


----------



## Dizzle77

looks like the Sony 'Welcome Back' programme is now available

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011...&utm_campaign=Feed:+PSBlog+(PlayStation.Blog)

Can't say I'm bothered really. Already played Infamous and LBP and the rest of the games I'm really not interested in playing. Not interested in the rest of the Sony crap either

In other news it seems like the hacker community has got it in for Sony. Various other Sony companies/websites have been hacked in the last few weeks. I think the fact that Sony tried to sue that Geohot guy for releasing the PS3 encryption key onto the web, seems to have made them many enemies


----------



## silverback

to be fair the games rank quite highly review wise,but there very old now,and its not a great choice either.THEY MIGHT AS WELL SAID JUST HAVE ALL 5 GAMES.talk about salt in the wound,have you seen the three films there giving away free ?? the uk films you WOULDNT watch if your life depended on it.link below

http://uk.playstation.com/home/news...8986/Download-these-films-on-us-this-weekend/

resi evil,final fantasy and house of the dead 2 lol,**** me.to make it worse the rest of europe get bad boys 2,hostel 1,step brothers,pineapple express,desperado,dont mess with the zohan and black hawk down.

NEXT TIME SONY,TAKE ME OUT FOR A MEAL INSTEAD BEFORE YOU **** ME


----------



## WarioTBH

LOL


----------



## jamest

Sony have been hacked on 14 separate occasions this year apparently.

The last few hacks have been extremely simple hacks and all personal information and passwords were available as plain text.

One of the hacker groups that have hacked a few Sony sites also managed to hack a Nintendo server but didn't take any data because "we like the N64".


----------



## Dizzle77

WarioTBH said:


> LOL


Not sure why, but the Hokey Cokey song just popped into my head :lol:


----------



## jamest

http://attrition.org/security/rants/sony_aka_sownage.html

Summary of the hacks against Sony.


----------



## ben16v

been d/ling my free games last night will finish off tonight - if you have another account on your machine you can pick different games and get more for free


----------



## Elliott19864

Aren't all the games available **** though?


----------



## silverback

I wouldn't say ****. They are older than julius cesar however


----------

